# Eclipse, Project Explorer, Icons/Kategorisierung



## tme (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

in ein aktuelles J2EE-Projekt haben wir den FCKEditor (FCKeditor - The text editor for Internet) hinzugefügt. Hierzu haben wir den entsprechenden JavaScript-Code im Ordner "FCKeditor" unterhalb des "WebContent"-Ordners hinterlegt. Dieser hat jetzt ein anderes Icon als die anderen Ordner: Alle anderen haben ein "JS" mit einem Schloß, dieser eine hat ein "JS" mit einem roten "x" (klar) und einem kleinen Fragezeichen.

Ich vermute, es handelt sich hier um Eclipses Information, dass es nicht weiss, um welche Art von Dateien es sich darin handelt. Klar, an der Dateiendung könnte man das erkennen, aber ich vermute, das lässt sich irgendwo konfigurieren. Die Fehler, die manche Dateien in diesem Ordner zeigen (z.B. zeigen .js-Dateien den Fehler an, das "document" nicht aufgelöst werden kann) weisst darauf hin, dass Eclipse dies nicht als JavaScript-Code ansieht.

Wie kann ich ihm denselben Typ Ordner verteilen, den auch alle anderen "WebContent"-Unterordner haben? Leider hat der intuitive Weg (RMB -> Properties) keine Hilfe erbracht.

Danke,

Thomas


----------



## Wildcard (28. Mai 2009)

Verstehe die Frage nicht wirklich, kannst du mal ein Screenshot machen?
Du meinst nicht zufällig das Fragezeichen das dir sagen soll 'Diese Resource ist noch nicht ins SVN Repository commited'?


----------



## tme (29. Mai 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Du meinst nicht zufällig das Fragezeichen das dir sagen soll 'Diese Resource ist noch nicht ins SVN Repository commited'?



Doch, ich glaube, das meinte ich  Es ist mittlerweile auch verschwunden, wohl wegen dem Commit in's Repository.

Vielen Dank.


----------

